# 5 Ft Bi-Fold door opening



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

net 5' jamb face to jamb face. should be instructions for ro and finished openig with door kit


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Are you installing a bifold where a bi-pass used to be?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can't do it the way you've planned it. There are different types of bifold doors. Some are made to fit into a standard, framed opening. Others are made from standard doors and are put into a larger than standardly framed opening. You seem to be putting jambs into a previously unframed opening. You might not be able to find doors that will fit into this arbitrary space.
Supplying the exact opening dimensions(W & L) you originally have would help.
Also tell us what style doors you want to install.
Ron


----------

